# portable layout



## tankist

came across this while browsing the internets 
no it will not fit in a suitcase, but when the time comes this full featured layout will move without destruction.




















rest is here. author was kind enough to add descriptions in english as well
http://south-germany.npage.de/technik__-__technique_38050705.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's pretty amazing! Of course, it would be a German that would do that, they're really into that kind of engineering detail. Great idea, he must be thinking he'll have to move.


----------



## Artieiii

how the heck did he make it so it could be folded up without the tracks buckling?


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton,

That's WAY cool. It looks like the type of layout Robert Sabuda would make if he was into model trains. Brilliant design and engineering.

(Sabuda is the guru of kids' pop-up books.)

TJ


----------



## N-gauged

Wow, that's a pretty detailed layout.
That folding up trick is kinda cool too.
I wonder how much that thing weighs.
It looks pretty big.

​


----------



## Massey

Artieiii said:


> how the heck did he make it so it could be folded up without the tracks buckling?


Simple the tracks are not joined at the seams but they are really close together so the trains dont derail when going over the gaps.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey,

That's not so easily done. If he was folding two adjactent sections DOWN and away from each other, the two abutting track sections would easily separate. But he's not doing that ... he's folding two adjacent sections UP and towards each other. That would imply a track interference issue in my mind.

He's overcome that, somehow ...

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

My wife would let me have one of those.....as long as I did not have to remortgage the house to pay for it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I would guess the way he solved the track issue is by the design of the hinges. If they pivot the two sections away from each other, it would work. I've seen doors that had that design.


----------



## norgale

The main hinge in the ridge across the middle is raised. When the cover is lifted the track pulls away and pivots up. Same thing going down and the track ends up right next to it's mate.
I was looking at all the ribbon wire he used there. Could the ribbon wires out of an old computer or printer work for that? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Like I said.


----------



## Carl

Now that is what I call a LAYOUT :thumbsup:


----------

